# Circuito para ahorrar energia



## Arze_Bless (May 9, 2008)

Buenas a todos ! mi duda es la siguiente o bien si es posible hacer un circuito  para disminuir el consumo de energia y ahorrar un poco de dinero...  mi intensión es hacer algo que se conecte antes de llegar a cualquier aparato  ya sea el televisor , radio ... etc... 
Alomejor seria costoso hacer un circuito para cada uno de los aparatos electrodomesticos pero creo que a la larga seria recompenzado...  

 Es Solo Una Idea, algo asi como un proyecto ... Pero si no es posible diganmelo para no seguir sonhando      o si existe algun aparato que ya haga esta funcion diganmelo tambien jjejeje

saludos a todos y un buen dia   
Blesses !


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Hola: 

Con-sumo gusto te doy mi opinión.

Si un aparato está relativamente bien diseñado y además no está fallando, 
no debería desperdiciar energía. En ese caso el consumo quedaría limitado 
por la tecnología en que se basa.
En general para un mismo proceso, tecnologías alternativas tienen diferente consumo.

A lo sumo podrías ahorrar desconectándolo cuando no lo usas. 
Para eso deberías hacer un medidor de consumo con una llave automática intercalado ente 
el suministro y el equipo.  
La complejidad del dispositivo dependerá de qué tipo de equipo controlas, por la potencia que debes manejar, el tipo de sensor, etc. 

No sé si te ayude esta idea. 

Saludos!


----------



## pepechip (May 9, 2008)

Hola
Realmente cual es tu intensión:
a) reducir el consumo de algun equipo
b) engañar al contador de la luz.

La obcion A, solo puedes sustituir tus electrodomesticos por otros de mejor rendimiento.

La obcion B. Las normas del foro me impiden explicarte el metodo del vecino. (no voy a responder a ningun privado)


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 9, 2008)

mi intensión obviamente era entrecomillas enganhar al contador de luz que enrealidad no lo considero asi , por que si quisiera enganhar haria un bypass o un jumper entre el conexionado directo y le pondria las protecciones correspondientes cosa que no es tan dificil y e visto como lo han hecho... si tubiera el dinero suficiente reemplazaria mis electrodomesticos, pero por algo quiero ahorrar, no ?
pero me gustaria saber si existe la forma, al parecer pepechip tu si tienes la respuesta por algo no quieres responder privados para no dar la respuesta... pero eso depende de cada uno si es enganhar o no por que creo que cada uno toma sus maneras de ahorrar y a mi opinion no seria enganho solo seria tecnologia de ahorro de energia. 

 Alejandro si tienes razon de considerar las potencias de cada electrodomestico por que tendria que hacer un circuito diferente para cada electrodomestico ya que no todos consumen la misma potencia.  y si no encuentro la manera tendre que ir por el lado que tu me dices   intercalar  la llave automatica con el suministro del euipo.

Jahludos y gracias por sus respuestas ... cuando opino trato de aportar no criticar


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Ah, picarones!

En Argentina, con el tema de los generadores eólicos salió a la luz una cláusula legal según 
la cual, si un usuario genera más de lo que consume y devuelve esta energía a la red, la 
usina debe devolver el importe correspondiente al abonado. 
Que hicieron algunas empresas ? Reemplazaron los medidores por un modelo que permite 
medir el consumo pero no el reintegro ! Así que si estás en Argentina y lo tuyo venía por ese 
lado mi amigo, ya te han baypass-eado ! 

Saludos !


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

ché no traten de afanar luz jejeje saludos


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ché no traten de afanar luz jejeje saludos



Che! Parece que me anduvieras siguiendo por el foro !


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2008)

En el foro hubo un tema que trató la forma de "ahorrar" luz pero de forma ilegal, por esto el tema fue cerrado y borrado.

La idea funcionaba pero no era legal.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 9, 2008)

Yo no voy a decir como engañar al contador de la luz, pero creo que si podria hacer una breve descripcion de como funciona este.

¿No se si esto sera correcto?.  De todas formas esperare a que algun moderador me autorice para hacer una breve descripcion, o bien que lo descriva el directamente.


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

estoes la guerra alejandro sherar     
jaja   no te sigo cuando leo un tema en el que puedo aportar algo lo aporto
saludos
pd tendria que buscar un circuito que usa un foco y una llave pero si lo encuentro  no se si me dejarian postearlo


----------



## lockward (Sep 4, 2009)

No es malo ni ilegal, fabricar un dispositivo que funcione ahorrando energía, también en discovery y otros canales vemos como estafadores, ladrones, violadores, asesinos y otros hacen sus fechorías, estamos aprendiendo pero no lo vamos a hacer, y menos nosotros que dedicamos nuestro tiempo libre a leer un foro. Pienso que sea lo que sea ya sea viendo al ladrón o el aparato que hace lo que haga, estamos aprendiendo el funcionamiento de las cosas.

Me gustaría que alguien que sepa o tenga algunas experiencias en el asunto diga como funciona. Para así poder nosotros mismos que somos responsables de nuestros propios hechos determinemos que tan ilegal sea.

En mi país, Rep. Dom. Vendió las empresas eléctricas a ellos mismo. Ahora deben miles de millones de altas nominas y supuestas perdidas financieras. En conclusión la luz me llegaba de 1300RD ahora consumo lo mismo pero el monto es de 3200RD. Siempre tenemos que darles a ellos aun cuando ellos fallan.


----------



## Lowrider (May 22, 2010)

Arze_Bless dijo:


> Buenas a todos ! mi duda es la siguiente o bien si es posible hacer un circuito  para disminuir el consumo de energia y ahorrar un poco de dinero...  mi intensión es hacer algo que se conecte antes de llegar a cualquier aparato  ya sea el televisor , radio ... etc...
> Alomejor seria costoso hacer un circuito para cada uno de los aparatos electrodomesticos pero creo que a la larga seria recompenzado...
> 
> Es Solo Una Idea, algo asi como un proyecto ... Pero si no es posible diganmelo para no seguir sonhando      o si existe algun aparato que ya haga esta funcion diganmelo tambien jjejeje
> ...


si quieres ahorrar luz,empieza apagar todo lo que no uses al cuete,si el medidodor es mecanico,pues,consigues 5 capacitores de lavarropas,los unes y conectas cerca de la entrada de electricidad de la casa,pero dentro de la casa digo,esperimenta!! si existe variacion cuando estan conectados a la linea en paralelo,y en el comportamiento de la lectura, entonces estaras economizando legalmente...


----------



## El Solitario (Jun 29, 2012)

chequeando por estos medios encontre un aparatito que supuestamente economisa el consumo de energia electrica en la casa.ese equipo lo estan vendiendo aqui en PR.busque en google por ahorro de energia PS-1200.VIEN CARITO QUE ES .lo tengo en prueva en un nes mas o menos se si es verdad que ahorra dinero en el consumo de energia



espero que se publique este mensage


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 29, 2012)

El Solitario dijo:


> chequeando por estos medios encontre un aparatito que supuestamente economisa el consumo de energia electrica en la casa.ese equipo lo estan vendiendo aqui en PR.busque en google por ahorro de energia PS-1200.VIEN CARITO QUE ES .lo tengo en prueva en un nes mas o menos se si es verdad que ahorra dinero en el consumo de energia
> 
> 
> 
> espero que se publique este mensage



ándale, una vez más hace su aparición en el foro (y seguro en moderación), el aparatito "mágico" que con solo enchufarlo en la instalación eléctrica te ahorra una lana.

Por qué no mejor un sistema híbrido?, una celda solar y un generador eólico.

O una pila de combustible, regulador, baterías y convertidor?

O por qué no un generador de hidrógeno?, quemamos gas en un stirling y movemos un alternador.

Algo que no involucre la Ouija, cartas astrales, alquimia o ritos satánicos.

pero algo serio.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2012)

Si hace un siglo que se inventó. Se llama INTERRUPTOR  cuando quieres ahorrar apagas lo que sea y ya ahorras.
Lo venden en cualquier tienda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2012)

Nah pero lo que él quiere hacer es muy fácil y ya lo explicaron...en realidad es "ahorrando" o devolviendo en realidad energía reactiva

Se necesitan varios capacitores grandes obviamente para tensiones acordes a la línea, se ponene todos en paralelo y listo!

Al devolver energía reactiva baja el consumo notablemennte, hasta un 30%

El tema es que si queres hacerlo regulado, a ese banco de capacitores le agregas 2 o 3 relés que sumen o resten capacitores en paralelo a medida que la potencia consumida aumenta.

Es un proyecto que tengo de hace rato y jamas me pongo las pilas para terminarlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Nah pero lo que él quiere hacer es muy fácil y ya lo explicaron...en realidad es "ahorrando" o devolviendo en realidad energía reactiva.
> Se necesitan varios capacitores grandes obviamente para tensiones acordes a la línea, se ponene todos en paralelo y listo!


Ese es uno de los fraudes más viejos, y funcionaba obviamente con los medidores viejos.
No era que se ahorrara algo, sino que con cargas capacitivas muy grandes el medidor (ya recontra fuera de su rango de medición) marcaba de menos e incluso llegando a girar hacia atrás. 


> Al devolver energía reactiva baja el consumo notablemennte, hasta un 30%


Esto es falso, el consumo de energía es exactamente el mismo. Lo que disminuye es la *corriente* de línea, pero sólo si se aumenta el factor de potencia. Algo que con ese prcedimiento no se hace porque para que el medidor marque mal el cosenofi debe ser cercano a 0 capacitivo.

Otra cosa es lo que hacen los que venden estas "soluciones energética" que es hablar de un mejora considerable en el factor de potencia y por ello en $$$.
Eso es cierto para el servicio industrial, donde no es que gastás menos sino que te cobran recargos salados si tenés bajo el FP.
Pero en servicio residencial no. No sólo no hay recargo sino que ni siquiera se registra.



> El tema es que si queres hacerlo regulado, a ese banco de capacitores le agregas 2 o 3 relés que sumen o resten capacitores en paralelo a medida que la potencia consumida aumenta.
> Es un proyecto que tengo de hace rato y jamas me pongo las pilas para terminarlo.


Así funcionan los controladores comerciales, pero te repito, en servicio residencial no se tiene en cuenta el factor de potencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2012)

No eduardo, actualmente la empresa no te cobra solo la potencia activa, sino tambien la reactiva y por eso es que funciona...o eso me dijeron.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

como ya han puesto a mi tampoco me parece mal hacer un aparatito que .............
ya que es ridicilo el concepto de que "con dicho aparato ROBAS energia" , puesto que al parecer el concepto ROBAR parece ser hipocritamente selectivo segun la persona.
el gobierno si puede robar descaradamente .
la gente que vive en una viila pero es parte de la mafia de el gobierno tambien puede robar descaradamente .

en fin, ese punto ya lo conocemso todos, la gente normal es "ganado" y debe vivir bajo unas leyes y normas que NO son las mismas que la de los cazadores y ganaderos.

ahora, referente a el tema de HACER EL APARATITO:

1 --- lo primero que me choco de este tema es el primer post de todos, como alguien inicia



Arze_Bless dijo:


> Buenas a todos ! mi duda es la siguiente o bien si es posible hacer un circuito  para disminuir el consumo de energia y ahorrar un poco de dinero...  mi intensión es hacer algo que se conecte antes de llegar a cualquier aparato  ya sea el televisor , radio ... etc...
> Alomejor seria costoso hacer un circuito para cada uno de los aparatos electrodomesticos pero creo que a la larga seria recompenzado...
> 
> Es Solo Una Idea, algo asi como un proyecto ... Pero si no es posible diganmelo para no seguir sonhando      o si existe algun aparato que ya haga esta funcion diganmelo tambien jjejeje
> ...




aca (y lo dicen las nomrmas ) no puede venir uno a decir que tiene una idea y que "le diseñen algo " , LOS PRIMEROS APORTES o sea el principio de el diseño, o mas bien el concepto teorico (coherente y no pavadas) lo debe poner el que inicia.
sino, como ya digo el foro se convierte en un lugar de avivados donde viene cualquiera a pedir que le hagan.
eso va en contra 100 % de el gremioo, destruye a los diseñadores y estupidiza mas a el gremio.

2 -- tenia que ser uno nuevo, que le importa UN POMO el foro.
solo le importa ahorrar unos pesos.
si queres tratar con un colega en privado al go cosa tuya pero si lo pones en el foro y prospera lo primero seria que el foro tenga problemas legales, o sea estas poniendo en riesgo al foro por una estupidez de no pensar.
no pensas como para venir vos con una idea inicial.
no pensas para leer las normas
no pensas para darte cuenta que No podes desarrollarlo aca.
ni pensas ni te importa, ni el foro ni el gremio.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No eduardo, actualmente la empresa no te cobra solo la potencia activa, sino tambien la reactiva y por eso es que funciona...o eso me dijeron.


Mirá tu boleta de luz. Fijate si en algún lado figura figura tu factor de potencia (ya sea con cosenofi,tangentefi o los kVAr)

Te vuelvo a decir: El recargo por factor de potencia es para el Servicio Industrial. El tuyo y el mío es Servicio Residencial.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, ¿que tal? Buscando información en el foro "tropecé" con este thread y vino a mi memoria un recuerdo borroso..de hace unos 15 años aproximadamente (era pre-adolescente).

Un día se presentó en mi hogar un "extraño" personaje ofreciendo un dispositivo para reducir el importe total a pagar de la factura de energía eléctrica. No recuerdo el costo del dispositivo (seguramente era elevado) y el mismo se conectaba antes del interruptor diferencial, pero sólo en la fase. El dispositivo funcionaba, reduciendo el costo con respecto a cuando no se encontraba instalado. Durante los meses de invierno, utilizábamos calefactores eléctricos(1500W aproximadamente) y el dispositivo se estropeó, produciendo un efecto contrario, un incremento en lugar de una reducción.
Lógicamente, el dispositivo fue reemplazado por otro igual (vendido por el mismo personaje) y no hubo inconvenientes..hasta que nuevamente llegó el invierno. No hubo un tercer reemplazo, directamente se decidió eliminarlo.

Debí desechar ambos dispositivos como me ordenaron pero no lo hice....y todavía los tengo 

Cuando "tropecé" con este thread, comencé a investigar y resultó ser el circuito modificado de un dimmer táctil.

En lo personal, dudo del funcionamiento del circuito, aunque es cierto que el importe a pagar era menor, pero esto podría deberse a otros factores.

El circuito original es el siguiente:





El circuito modificado que reduciría el importe a pagar es el siguiente:




Cuando revisé el primer montaje observé que el TRIAC se encuentra partido. En el segundo montaje se encuentra levantada una pista del PCB.

Adjunto fotos del segundo montaje:

Vista de componentes.

Vista de PCB.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 14, 2013)

Fulgore1 dijo:


> ...Un día se presentó en mi hogar un "extraño" personaje ofreciendo un dispositivo para reducir el importe total a pagar de la factura de energía eléctrica. No recuerdo el costo del dispositivo (seguramente era elevado) *y el mismo se conectaba antes del interruptor diferencial*,
> ..........................................
> ..........................................
> En lo personal, dudo del funcionamiento del circuito, aunque es cierto que el importe a pagar era menor, pero esto podría deberse a otros factores.



Fraude viejo, barato y burdo como pocos.

Querubín ¿Nunca te preguntaste por qué debía conectarse *antes* del diferencial?




> El circuito modificado que reduciría el importe a pagar es el siguiente:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35798586/Images/Dimmer/dimmer_circuit2.gif


*Ese* circuito lo reduciría tanto como pegando un moco en la fase. 

Una sola embocaste: Que la reducción "podría deberse a otros factores"


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2013)

hola , primero que nada TE FELICITO !!!! entas con fotos y ya levantaste el circuito ....

yo no me pondre a analizar ese circuito pero desde ya te digo que ni loco meteria en el vivo (fase ) , ni en el neutro de toda la casa UN TRIAC.
un circuito con triac para toda la casa.
si lo tuviese que hacer seria uno para tipo 30 o 40 amper .
pero tampoco lo haria jamas.

y te dire por que :

si el circuito de control falla se puede gatillar mal el triac y quedar un efecto de dimmer u oscilar , o lo que sea.
y si eso ocurre cuando es de noche y estas durmiendo :
a la mañana no tenes heladera ni muchos otros aparatos.
y tus luces estan parpadeando 

no me gusta eso .


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

luego la placa tiene 4 cables y dices que solo se conecta al de fase ?? 
calculo que alim . y carga........ no ?? 
si se quemo era por que circulaba corriente .


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2013)

Y yo ni loco meto un dimmer a toda la casa... solo voy a lograr que mis equipos trabajen mas para tratar de compensar la baja de voltaje que les ocasiona el dimmer...  eventualmente dañandolos...


----------



## Fulgore1 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Eduardo*: hace 15 años lo que me preguntaba era a qué lugar concurrir el fin de semana  El recuerdo que tengo es borroso y sólo comparto una vivencia. Hace una hora y minutos "tropecé" con este thread y recordé que había guardado las placas, entonces levanté el circuito y tomé un par de fotografías.

*fernandob*: Si observas la vista de los componentes hay cuatro cables cuyas conexiones no he modificado, todo se encuentra como fué guardado hace 15 años. El cable blanco y amarillo se conectan únicamente entre sí, *NO* se conectan al neutro. Los cables violeta y rojo se conectan únicamente a la fase.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2013)

pero ............entonces si solo conectas un cable (o 2 unidos) a la fase, y solo eso .

la placa es a NO TRABAJa.
no se pudo haber quemado .

va dibujo, decime si estamos de acuerdo.

algo asi No cumple funcion alguna, y no se quema.

decime algo : cuando dejo de funcionar que paso ?? te quedaste sin luz ??


----------



## Fulgore1 (Jun 14, 2013)

*fernandob*: según lo que recuerdo (de manera borrosa), tu esquema es correcto y estamos de acuerdo en que la placa no trabaja (como decía *Eduardo*, es lo mismo que pegar un moco en la fase..jaja).
Cuando dejó de funcionar no sucedió nada, al menos que yo recuerde.

Voy a preguntar sobre el tema a otros integrantes de mi familia, tal vez recuerden algo más.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 14, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Y yo ni loco meto un dimmer a toda la casa... solo voy a lograr que mis equipos trabajen mas para tratar de compensar la baja de voltaje que les ocasiona el dimmer...  eventualmente dañandolos...



El "sistema" no funciona así.

- Ofrecen un aparato con el que girando una perilla "usted decide cuanto consume". Es importante que el vendedor destaque el "usted decide" porque a los ingenuos les gusta decidir.

- Uno de los "modelos" que vendían era un transformador de 500VA...1kVA con un dimmer.
La finalidad del transformador era puramente psicológica, ya que algo caro-pesado-grande es mejor visto que algo caro-liviano-chico.

- Cuando lo instalan, desconectan los cables del medidor "por seguridad" y cuando x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x 


- Si este pibe dice que tenía problemas en invierno probablemente haya sido porque la tierra que usaron era malísima ==> Según la época del año y las lluvias la conductividad podía ser tan baja que no se derivaba nada ==> Pagaban lo que consumían = mucho.

- Releyendo, veo que el problema no era la calidad de la tierra sino que con las estufas que metían hacían percha al pobre triac.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2013)

fuera de este tema en particular y para marcar un poco la politica vendedora que comenta eduardo:

recuerdo hace solo un par de años, que estaba en la puerta de edificios (en 2 ocasiones me paso) y un vendedor en la puerta le estaba haciendo el cuento al el encargado, era un vendedor que vendia:

1.. disyuntor para la casa, pero el modelo viejo, ese grandote que ya no es mas reglamentario, no lo vi , pero era de ese tipo por lo que entendi.
el verso era que el costo por dia era insignificante, el vendedor pasaba por semana.

pero si hacias la cuenta era carisimo, creo que el total daba mas de mil pesos .
cuando un diferencial buenisimo , pongamos merlin multi 9 o siemens estara 300 $ + la termica 100 $
y solo queda el trabajo......

2 ...lo otro que vendian era filtros de agua.


en fin .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> El "sistema" no funciona así. . . . . .



Eduardo, Gracias por la explicación, pero la edité ya que era demasiado explícita y detallada como para que alguien se tiente a realizar el artilugio ilegal.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2013)

jaaa......... de mal en peor,no es parece que ya esta el esquema por si alguien se quiere entretener .

y "aportes" no son posibles, y si alguien mas hace aportes entra fogonazo y  te edita , induciendote a que vayas a mirar pornografia en la red 





fogonazo  dijo:


> x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x
> 
> 
> -c.





aconsejo otra letra................................


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 15, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eduardo, Gracias por la explicación, pero la edité ya que era demasiado explícita y detallada *como para que alguien se tiente a realizar el artilugio ilegal*.



No se...  Describir el proceso no es apología del delito.  

Sin ir más lejos, los artículos del sitio http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/ *están orientados a personal de las empresas proveedoras de energía* y tiene una sección llamada "Pérdidas no técnicas" donde se describen distintos tipos de fraudes (Hasta con libros de colección ).  En el caso del "Préstamo de fase" se hace todo un análisis matemático.

Casualmente, hay un artículo con casos de dimmers en la EPE (Santa Fe, la que en este momento está haciendo funcionar mi PC).


----------



## Fulgore1 (Jun 15, 2013)

He preguntado a otros integrantes de mi familia y no obtuve información concreta, todos los recuerdos son vagos y borrosos.

De acuerdo a la explicación de *Eduardo* (ahora editada con varias "x") y de *fernandob*, evidentemente mis recuerdos borrosos deben ser tomados "con pinzas". Si alguien desea experimentar sugiero tomar como referencia el circuito original.

Desde el siguiente link pueden descargar el artículo completo (en inglés) referente al montaje del dimmer táctil. Además se encuentra el pinout del C.I. TT6061A.

Touch Dimmer TT6061A

En Argentina el circuito integrado puede ser adquirido en Dicomse

Por último, me gustaría señalar que es muy interesante la página sugerida por *Eduardo*.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2013)

experimentar con eso ?? 

NI LOCO !!!! 
para que ?? 

a ver, (vamos de nuevo):
un triac puede ocurrir que por un mal gatillado o un avatar de la vida conduzca en un sentido y no en el otro .
como un diodo .

que pasaria por ejemplo con la heladera ??


----------



## Fulgore1 (Jun 15, 2013)

*fernandob*: tus argumentos son más que claros y entiendo tu explicación con respecto al disparo del triac.
El dimmer podría haber sido conectado como explicó *Eduardo* (seguramente llegaste a leer la respuesta antes de ser editada) y cuando se estropeó, que yo recuerde, no se dañó ningún artefacto conectado (menos mal!!!), sino que, de acuerdo a la explicación de *Eduardo* no se producía la derivación a tierra.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2013)

no preste mucha atencion a la explicacion "tecnica" de edurado, o sea a la parte de la conexion.

tenes medio que 2 opciones:
1--- en serie con la carga real , en cuyo caso es como digo .
2 -- mencionas una derivacion ?? algo de conectarlo entre N y T ??? ni arranca.
si hubiese suficiente DDP entre N y T como para que arranque estas haciendo un corto entre N y T , la corriente que derivara no estara limitada solo a tu carga, dudo mucho que sea esa conexion.

la de "el moco" esa si puede ser, pero en ese caso no se caienta nada, la placa es eterna .

calculo quedara en la duda, una duda que no  quitara sueño alguno .



Eduardo dijo:


> Casualmente, hay un artículo con casos de dimmers en la EPE (Santa Fe, la que en este momento está haciendo funcionar mi PC).


 
no lo encontre .......


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 15, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> El "sistema" no funciona así.
> 
> - Ofrecen un aparato con el que girando una perilla "usted decide cuanto consume". Es importante que el vendedor destaque el "usted decide" porque a los ingenuos les gusta decidir.
> 
> ...



Es el truco de la perilla 

En otro lugar me encontré con un anti Stambay la idea es ahorrar un poco anulando toda la energía electrica que consumen los aparatos como la tv, equipos de sonido, etc. Stambay


----------



## analogico (Jun 15, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> pero ............entonces si solo conectas un cable (o 2 unidos) a la fase, y solo eso .
> 
> la placa es a NO TRABAJa.
> no se pudo haber quemado .
> ...




En la primavera de 1891, Tesla realizó demostraciones con varias máquinas ante el Instituto Americano de Ingenieros Eléctricos en la Universidad de Columbia. Demostró de esta forma que todo tipo de aparatos podían ser alimentados a través de un* único cable sin un conductor de retorno*. Este sistema de transmisión unifilar fue protegido en 1897 por la patente U.S.0,593,138.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 15, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> En la primavera de 1891, Tesla realizó demostraciones con varias máquinas ante el Instituto Americano de Ingenieros Eléctricos en la Universidad de Columbia. Demostró de esta forma que todo tipo de aparatos podían ser alimentados a través de un* único cable sin un conductor de retorno*. Este sistema de transmisión unifilar fue protegido en 1897 por la patente U.S.0,593,138.


 
¿Por qué ciertas personas tienen una fascinación especial por repetir cosas que no tienen la mas pajolera idea de lo que son?
Si ni siquiera te molestaste en escribirlo, porque lo copypasteaste de Wikipedia, mucho menos se te puede pedir que sepas como era el sistema y que no tiene un pomo que ver con lo que acotó Fernandob.


*Tarea:*   Buscás la patente 0,593,138. 
Analizás como funcionaba el sistema y después subís la imagen con tus explicaciones. De manera que los lectores admiradores de Tesla conozcan de que se trataba.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2013)

por un MP que recibi:

si pongo un dimmer entre  neutro y tierra como este necesita cierta tension para que el triac dispare o gatille entonces dependo de que haya una DDP entre neutro y tierra.

en general una buena DDP entre neutro y tierra es señal de mala tierra, con lo cual la derivacion sera bastante pobre.
pero si tienen la desgracia de que la tierra sea buena y que ademas ese triac se cierrre  machazamente lo que estaran haciendo es unir neutro y tierra, y si, la corriente tendra ahora 2 caminos.
pero no solo la de tu casa ...........me explico ??


----------



## analogico (Jun 15, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Por qué ciertas personas tienen una fascinación especial por repetir cosas que no tienen la mas pajolera idea de lo que son?


por que asi es todo
 Por cada individuo genial u original en algún campo, existen miles y miles de individuos que se resisten a emplear su cerebro y sencillamente copian al sujeto original. Por cada buen libro que aparece cada cierto tiempo, hay miles y miles que se limitan a imitarlo; por cada película clásica que aparece cada cierto tiempo, hay miles y miles que se limitan a copiarla; por cada individuo que esboza un enfoque nuevo acerca de un problema, hay miles y miles que se limitan a repetirlo. Como bien apunta Boulle, la clave de la civilización humana no es la constante creación, sino la constante repetición (de libros, de cine, de programas de televisión, de lugares a visitar, de modos de vestir, de modos de pensar, etc.); de hecho este comentario tambien es copia


----------



## morta (Jun 15, 2013)

Bueno se nota que el tema de ahorrar en electricidad llego a todos lados, hace unos días la EPE entro a revisar las conexiones de las casas y construcciones en el country altos del llano, lo que derivo en que un alto porcentaje de las obras y casas familiares habitadas estaban conectadas ilegalmente, se estima la perdida en $14 millones


----------



## javierbrite (Jun 16, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> En la primavera de 1891, Tesla realizó demostraciones con varias máquinas ante el Instituto Americano de Ingenieros Eléctricos en la Universidad de Columbia. Demostró de esta forma que todo tipo de aparatos podían ser alimentados a través de un* único cable sin un conductor de retorno*. Este sistema de transmisión unifilar fue protegido en 1897 por la patente U.S.0,593,138.



Desconozco si sera el mismo experimento pero me tope en internet con un experimento que con un solo cable encendia un led. El principio es el mismo de los test de AT (las pertigas para corroborar presencia de tension) o sea es necesario altos voltages y el retono es a traves de una "perdida" de corriente por el aire,





fernandob dijo:


> por un MP que recibi:
> 
> si pongo un dimmer entre  neutro y tierra como este necesita cierta tension para que el triac dispare o gatille entonces dependo de que haya una DDP entre neutro y tierra.
> 
> ...




Conozco un metodo ilegal (no se gasten en MP) que analizando este comentario podria decirse que es el mismo principio ecepto por la presencia del dimmer que todavia no la cazo para que esta (que funcion cumple en este caso)


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 16, 2013)

javierbrite dijo:


> Desconozco si sera el mismo experimento pero me tope en internet con un experimento que con un solo cable encendia un led. El principio es el mismo de los test de AT (las pertigas para corroborar presencia de tension) o sea es necesario altos voltages y el retono es a traves de una "perdida" de corriente por el aire,


Si es el de un tal Antigraviticsystems1 creo que el nick ya lo dice todo.

Es más simple... más terrenal...  Con tensiones mas bajas lo usan para hacer fraudes... 

Solo hay que buscar la patente con Google y leer.  Cuando se entiende algo desaparece la magia.


----------

